# AZ Summit Friday Roll Call



## Nick (Feb 7, 2013)

Who is going to be there tomorrow on the slopes? We should coordinate a meetup time / place. I'm planning on being on the slopes somewhere between 10 and 11AM tomorrow. We could meet at the SuperQuad at, say, 11:30AM? 

Alternatively if you are coming later we could do some burgers & beers at the Bag for a afternoon lunch at some point, maybe 2PM or something? 

Thoughts? Who will be there tomorrow?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 7, 2013)

This guy.

I will be there for first chair and would suggest we meet at the base of the suerpquad at 11.

Late afternoon snacks at the bag at 2 sounds like a great plan as well.

I have a bright green Arc'teryx with tan pants. Armada TST's. See you all there.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll be there, but isn't two days with Nick plenty? :wink:


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> I'll be there, but isn't two days with Nick plenty? :wink:



Especially with moving carpet lifts involved


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey Nick. I may be driving up on Saturday. Will you guys have an on-mountain meeting place at around noon on Saturday? Would love to ski with you guys.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 7, 2013)

Nick, anyway to wrangle first tracks for Sat morning?


----------



## JimG. (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll be there on Friday...I'm sure I will speak to you between now and then Nick.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll be there around noon tomorrow.

Planning to eat lunch in the car on the way up, and then ski until they won't let me on the lift...

-w


----------



## bigbog (Feb 8, 2013)

WJenness said:


> I'll be there around noon tomorrow.
> 
> Planning to eat lunch in the car on the way up, and then ski until they won't let me on the lift...
> 
> -w



I also think I'm going to have to wait to wallow through local plowing and make it over there sometime after 1st chair as well Nick....and then ski on my iM72s...WITH THE FEET TOGETHER!!!!....a _blast from the past_...this should be fun(*although there are some past season skis at local SkiRack I should check again in 30min!).....and definitely hang till night(hitting Widowmaker).



snowmonster said:


> Will you guys have an on-mountain meeting place at around noon on Saturday? Would love to ski with you guys.



Ditto....


----------



## WJenness (Feb 8, 2013)

Just got here (no skiing today for me. :-( ), chilling in the base lodge if anyone is up for an apres beer, let me know where you are.

-w


----------



## Nick (Feb 8, 2013)

WJenness said:


> Just got here (no skiing today for me. :-( ), chilling in the base lodge if anyone is up for an apres beer, let me know where you are.
> 
> -w



We are upstairs at the widow maker !


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 8, 2013)

WAyne we are all on second floor of widowmaker


----------



## WJenness (Feb 8, 2013)

Awesome. I'll be up in a few.

-w


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2013)

I better see some trip reports, have fun all people up their.


----------

